# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Wave, smart speaker, Line Corporation, Ltd., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Line Corporation, Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japan’s answer to the Amazon Echo comes in ‘bear’ or ‘chicken’"
Messaging app Line is launching its own range of digital assistant-powered smart speakers later this year

by James Vincent
June 15, 2017

----------

